# Music Video Filmed entirely with a D5100



## sintek209 (Feb 9, 2012)

An Independent musician filmed his music video with a d5100. The video looks great, but I noticed the problems with the cmos censor causing the jello effect, but with a good steadycam i think its possible to get some really good videos. Check it out.


----------



## markj (Feb 20, 2012)

Great video. Any guesses as to how much memory would be required for this length of video?


----------

